# Dry Shampoo discussion



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

I seriously swear by this stuff! I have the type of hair that gets greasy roots easily while the ends are dry and just lifeless. Not a fun mix. I use to have to wash my hair very frequently in order to beat the greasies but then my ends would be even drier. This stuff has been a miracle! I'm able to go longer without having to wash it which gives my ends a chance to recuperate from all that washing. I have very thick long hair and it can take quite a while to dry too. I just hate whenever someone calls and wants to hang out or I have to go out and do something but my hair is just a mess. I would have to wash it and let it air dry for hours. It would just look like a crazy frizzy mess. Now I just spray some dry shampoo on and work it through my hair.

My favorite kinds right now are T3 Refresh 360 one in the dark shade and the Ojon Rub-out dry shampoo. Both suite my dark hair very well. I have tried another kind in the past and it left my hair looking WHITE no matter how much I'd brush it out. 

Does anyone else love this stuff and use it on a regular basis? If so, what is your favorite brand?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

i use to use this on my grandmothers hair when she was bedridden and it worked wonderfully....I have never personally tried it on myself...But I know it does work well


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you happen to remember which kind you had used on your grandmother? 


At my work, we sell this kind called Pssst! I have been told by all the ladies that know what it is and buy it that it has been around for a very long time. I think since the 70's? I have been wanting to try it but they all tell me that it is only suitable for those with lighter hair cause it will leave your roots looking white.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

Actually I used to work at a Lab that made products for Medline...so I used their brand...it was free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

Lucky you!!!!! I love free stuff, and if it works great thats even better! =]

I have to pay like $25 (which IMO is ridiculous) for one full sized can of it from sephora. I tried hitting ebay up and nope, there no cheaper. In fact they charge even more on there than sephora stores! So I just only use it when I'm going out somewhere in public and don't want to look greasy. But if I'm at home all day I could care less what I look like and wouldn't dare use any of my precious dry shampoo lol.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 9, 2009)

I use baby powder. I just pat some on, let it soak any oil up while I do my makeup and then I brush it out. It will turn ur hair white though, I just use a lil bit when I really really need to and I'm okay. I need to invest in a good one to have around.


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes it's my "can't live without" product!

I use Batiste - it's available for about £2 form Boots and Superdrug in the UK or eBay


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 9, 2009)

for me, i hated it. i used the oscar blandi one. but maybe other brands would work better..


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 9, 2009)

I need to find a good dry shampoo (or I need to stop producing so much damned oil!)  I'm trying to break the wash my hair every day habit.


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 9, 2009)

Bumble and Bumble do a product called "hair powder" and they do it in colours to match your hair colour. Expensive at $35 but for darker hair, dry shampoo can leave it looking a bit ashy
Bumble and bumble.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 9, 2009)

I love dry shampoo, I try not wash my hair too often so use this every so often to give volume and life to the roots. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_Bumble and Bumble do a product called "hair powder" and they do it in colours to match your hair colour. Expensive at $35 but for darker hair, dry shampoo can leave it looking a bit ashy
Bumble and bumble._

 
Totally off topic, but I didn't realise you were Magpie Sparkles!! I love your blog and youtube videos.


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 9, 2009)

Aww thanks!

Yes the Magpie is my alter-ego ha!


----------



## sinergy (Apr 9, 2009)

the new Rockaholic styling line from TIGI has one in it, that I have been wanting to try. I love dry shampoos, they are especially good to use in hair when your going to do an updo cause it can be better to work with hair that hasn't been washed, and this solves those greasy root problems!


----------



## concertina (Apr 9, 2009)

I love the Oscar Blandi aerosol!! Works so well! 

I have medium brownish hair with a super-oily scalp. I hate washing my hair every day, because it's so dry and brittle as it is. So this stuff is amazing...but so pricey. 

I've also want to try Rene Furterer Naturia Dry Shampoo and Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo w/ Oat Milk.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 9, 2009)

I love dry shampoo but it's too expensive to use on a regular basis IMO.  So I only use it in an emergency.  Other than that, I put baby powder in my hair before I go to bed, so by morning, all the white has rubbed out and my hair is not greasy.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 9, 2009)

I have Stila Creme Bouquet Hair Refresher; it works well and doesn't leave any white residue in my dark roots. It has a lovely scent too. However, as I only tend to use it when I end up going out unexpectedly and my hair is therefore not as clean as I'd like it to be, I now associate the smell of Creme Bouquet with greasy, dirty hair.


----------



## concertina (Apr 9, 2009)

This is an excellent idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I love dry shampoo but it's too expensive to use on a regular basis IMO.  So I only use it in an emergency.  Other than that, I put baby powder in my hair before I go to bed, so by morning, all the white has rubbed out and my hair is not greasy._


----------



## EleanorDanger (Apr 9, 2009)

I've only recently discovered dry shampoo (although I've used talc powder for years, especially when I had dreadlocks but didn't want to wash my fringe). I've just finished my bottle of Toni&Guy which was good but I'm going to try some other brands to see the difference in quality.


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_the new Rockaholic styling line from TIGI has one in it, that I have been wanting to try. I love dry shampoos, they are especially good to use in hair when your going to do an updo cause it can be better to work with hair that hasn't been washed, and this solves those greasy root problems!_

 
I ADORE The Rockaholic dry shampoo! It's super clear and it doesn't look like you have a severe case of dandruff when you wear black and it really cuts the oilies!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW, I didn't know there were that many brands out there!!! I've been limited to whatever my Sephora store happens to carry. I'm def willing to experiment though cause you never know when you'll find that product that can be considered HG status =] As long as it doesn't leave any white or ashy residue it's all good for me!

And omg....they have dry shampoo for BLACK HAIR?!!! Not just for "dark hair" but black hair!!!! * Does happy dance* Can someone give me an estimate of how long that 4 oz of can should last? I have a big head and a head full of thick hair and need to use it about 2-3 and sometimes even 4 times shhhh! a week lol. Not to sound like a dirty greaseball but dry shampoo has saved me a ton of time and water. We actually sell Bumble & Bumble products at my work but just the shampoo and conditioner though, boo!!! 

I have tried baby powder and the Oscar Blandi, and I ended up looking like Marie Antoinette on crack no matter how much I brushed it out. I eventually gave up trying to brush it out and just went ahead and washed my hair lol. Ah, I envy you lighter haired girls who can get away with baby powder and any old dry shampoo!

I have heard of Batiste, I hope I spelled it right. It maybe available at my Sally's beauty supply, they need to open one closer to my house!!!

I had no clue Stila makes their own dry shampoo?!! I've never heard of it before or seen it at Sephora but then again I'm not completely familiar with the brand. Or is it one of those items that aren't available through Sephora?


----------



## rbella (Apr 12, 2009)

Ooooh, I loves me some dry shampoo.  But, since I'm all cheap and shizz I use the baby powder. However, my hair is blonde so it's easier for me to do so.  I swear I use it so much that I develop a thick, glue-like paste from the powder mixing with the oils on my scalp...Totally kidding.  I'm gross, but not that gross.


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 12, 2009)

my sister lovesss the Rockoholic dry shampoo.. she's a dark brunette & it works great for her.  i really want to try it!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2009)

I found the brunette bumble and bumble hair powder at my local CCO and I have really been loving it.  Like the OP I have super dull ends but my scalp gets oily after one day.  I have been really impressed!  It is still hard not to wash my hair everyday though!!


----------



## Meisje (Apr 12, 2009)

I use baby powder. I tried translucent skin powder but baby powder worked just as well.

It's great because the baby powder day is much better for updos than the super clean days.


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 13, 2009)

Bumble and Bumble is by far my fave brand out there, and I've tried a LOT (Ojon, Naturia, Pssst, Oscar Blandi, Klorane...) I used white when I had dark blonde hair (the blondish shade was a bit too dark and whenever you touch your hair or scalp you get colored residue on your fingers/under your nails YUCK). I still use the white even though I have dark black/brown hair, you just have to brush it through a bit. Don't bother with the 1 oz can, you'll run out after a couple uses, but the 4 oz. one lasted me long enough. It's just so damn $$$!


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 13, 2009)

The next time I go shopping, I'm definintly hitting up Sally's Beauty Supply to buy some.


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 13, 2009)

Its a life saver on my lazy mornings! lol i use Batiste and its less than £2 from boots/superdrug. Soo cheap right?! Only bad thing is it turns my dark hair grey at first lol but rubs in really well so isnt noticable =p


----------



## xbrookecorex (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_Yes it's my "can't live without" product!

I use Batiste - it's available for about £2 form Boots and Superdrug in the UK or eBay_

 
YES YES YES couldn't agree with this more! I just discovered this a couple months ago and it has changed my life. It works like MAGIC!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Apr 13, 2009)

i love love loveee batiste tropical scented dry shampoo.. it makes my hair such a nice texture and gets rid of the greasiness, but i dont know if it tints it white cause my hair is white blonde anyway :L its really cheap too.


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 14, 2009)

I was just recently introduced to this Dry Shampoo idea and I have been telling everyone about it! Seriously a life saver in those mornings.

I got the TIGI Rockaholic one but it leaves the whiteness so back to using the KMS Makeover spray which has such a nice smell and leaves it feeling so refreshed too.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 14, 2009)

so glad i found this thread, my hair type is the same as the OP
and i'm def gonna buy me a can!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 14, 2009)

Lovelovelovelove this stuff!  I only wash my hair every 3 days as I'm trying to get it a little healthier, and dry shampoo is a gift from the gods.  Prevents that dreaded limp, greasy look.

Reminds me, I need to pick up some more!


----------



## EleanorDanger (Apr 24, 2009)

I just picked up Batiste (original) and it's amazing! So much nicer than the Toni & Guy, loads cheaper and smells delicious. I can see me getting through this a lot.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_YES YES YES couldn't agree with this more! I just discovered this a couple months ago and it has changed my life. It works like MAGIC!_

 

Can I ask where you found this in the US? Or if anyone else knows if it's available?

I want to try dry shampoo, but $25+ for a few ounces is out of my price range (in fear that I would love it and couldn't do without)... I wish I could get my hands on a sample at least.


----------



## -.LadyKay* (Apr 27, 2009)

Weird! I want to try it some day!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 27, 2009)

KMS makes a awesome "dry shampoo." It's called makeover spray. I love it for my extensions when I dont want to wash my hair every 2 days, I go every 3 days with the KMS Makeover Spray.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 27, 2009)

I love Batiste and Klorane the best and I've tried most of the ones on the market.
I couldn't live without it as it keep my hair looking clean in between shampoo's.


----------



## MACLovin (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_YES YES YES couldn't agree with this more! I just discovered this a couple months ago and it has changed my life. It works like MAGIC!_

 
Can you get Batiste in the U.S.? or is it only in the UK

if so where??!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've heard its really good!


----------



## 3773519 (May 8, 2009)

i love dry shampoo..i used to use it when i had lighter hair but im looking for a dark tone...


----------



## RedRibbon (May 8, 2009)

I LOVE  Batiste dry shampoo but only the original formula as the other two smell too obvious, I have curly hair which I straighten and it looks decent only on the second day so I dry shampoo it instead of washing it.

Mr RR really takes the mickey out of me because I have been known to say "hmm..my hair's a bit greasy, I should dry shampoo it" so now whenever I say my hair's a bit..he instantly gets the dry shampoo, he thinks he's being funny but doesn't realise that he's been conditioned


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2009)

I bought one, can't remember the brand, but it was high end. I used it and the next time i went back to use it, it was all gone! No one else had access to it and my husband wouldn't use it.. did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## MACLovin (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Can I ask where you found this in the US? Or if anyone else knows if it's available?

I want to try dry shampoo, but $25+ for a few ounces is out of my price range (in fear that I would love it and couldn't do without)... I wish I could get my hands on a sample at least._

 

You can get the Batiste at Sally Beauty Supply!! It was about $7.50 per can, but it works.. i'm loving it!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_You can get the Batiste at Sally Beauty Supply!! It was about $7.50 per can, but it works.. i'm loving it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, a HG product which is cheaper in the UK that it is in America 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

To the person who said their's had run out, try vigorously shaking it as mine did that a few times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone else said they wanted one for dark hair, my hair is really dark brown and Batiste works a charm, it's super easy to brush it out


----------



## MACLovin (May 20, 2009)

Yup, it's definitely cheaper for you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ..damn import products! haha

i'm glad i found out about it though, it's still cheaper than the ones at like sephora or ulta. the higher end brands are all around $20-25 or whatever. batiste is definitely worth the $ for what you pay!


----------



## shooz (May 23, 2009)

I've been using Rockaholic and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I have long dark brown hair and it gives me so much body at the roots. My hair looks so good on the days I use it. At $AUD32 it's expensive though. I've had 5 uses from the one can so far and maybe I'll get 2 more and that'll be it I say.

I was reading reviews on it on Makeup Alley and people were saying they only get 4 uses out of each can max. I don't know how they're using it but they must be spraying it all over their hair and not just at the roots at the oily bits.

Anywho I love it but want to find a more economical version. Any recommendations from girls who have used Rockaholic and found a better alternative?


----------



## dlongmo (May 24, 2009)

I tried it and I am not in-love with it. Wish I as, cuz I love the concept.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 24, 2009)

I haven't tried it, whenever I go in to my supply store they are all sold out!!! 

But since I am licensed I can get it for about 6 bucks (U.S)  (the rockaholic one)


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2009)

i'm thinking of getting a dry shampoo for my roots.  because my hair is so dry anyway i can't wash it every day and have been leavinbg it every 3 days.  hut on the thrid day my roots start looking greasy so maybe dry shampoo on the roots would be the answer!

i'll try and pick up the tropical batiste one from boots tommorow when i'm at work.


----------



## User35 (May 24, 2009)

I recently got a small size of some dry shampoo from Sephora, Ive been looking for one and figured I would try a small size 1st to see if i liked it. Its by Ojion or something like that idk ??? its a weird name. I just use mine at the roots because my hair cant take washing everyday and blow drying and then straightening or curling. So I get like 3 days with using the spray on the 2nd and 3rd days just at the roots. It really freshens your hair too, I was in a smokey casino and used it later that night and I couldnt smell the smoke in my hair at all ! I hate weird smells in my hair. 

anyways YES dry shampoo rocks !!!


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 24, 2009)

How do you work dry shampoo in your hair? I have tried to put powders on my scalp before and it's really not easy, very messy.... do the spray-in dry shampoos work better?


----------



## MACLovin (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_How do you work dry shampoo in your hair? I have tried to put powders on my scalp before and it's really not easy, very messy.... do the spray-in dry shampoos work better?_

 
I've never tried the loose powder ones, but yes, i imagine the sprays are much easier to use.

The way I do it is just part it (with a rat tail comb) in numerous sections and hit the roots with a couple quick sprays; like first I'll do a side part from the front all the way back..spray the roots, wait a couple seconds, then work it into the scalp with your fingertips. Then I move a couple inches to the side and make a new part and do the same thing. When I've pretty much done my whole head I rub it in some more - give yourself a scalp massage basically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then brush your hair, preferably with a natural/boar bristle brush, touch it up with a hairdryer/flat iron if you want, and that's pretty much it!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_How do you work dry shampoo in your hair? I have tried to put powders on my scalp before and it's really not easy, very messy.... do the spray-in dry shampoos work better?_

 
Hi, dry shampoo comes in a can and you just spray it onto your hair, massage it in a bit and then comb it out, no fuss no muss.


----------



## newtomakeup (May 24, 2009)

I use the batiste blush dry shampoo and I love them. It really gives volume to your hair as well as take off your greasiness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I usually buy it from boots for 2 euro (I think.. can't remember the exact price)


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2009)

so i bought basite tropical today and freaking love it!! it completely soaked up any grease (my 3rd day of not washing)  i can see why some darker haired people may not like this because i have blonde hair but i'm getting my highlights done next week - therefore i have brown roots and i could see they looked lighter after i used this.  like it left a white tint to the brown.  obviously on the blonde hair this is not noticeable in the slightest.  so yeah! big thumbs up from me!


----------



## Orchid_28 (May 27, 2009)

I used Ojon dry shampoo in the past and it works okay...I think my hair is just really oily to begin with so maybe thats why it didnt work as well as I wanted it to.  BUT it did smell good! I just use baby powder and it actually works better...I think i'm going to go back to dry shampoo and try a different brand because I honesty dont like my head smelling like fresh diapers hehe


----------



## swaly (May 29, 2009)

I honestly can't do dry shampoo. My friend who has fabulous teased-out, spiky hair gets away with it because she's already rocking the slightly matte hair texture and doesn't want shine or sleekness. But I can't stand the feeling of the powder...I've tried baby powder (when I had platinum hair) and my friend's dry shampoo, and maybe I'm just oversensitive but even when the oil's been sucked up, I can still FEEL the weight of the oil + added product in my hair. I have oily roots + fried ends also, but I would rather do a full shampoo every 2 days and coddle my ends with Redken, CHI and aPHogee than walk around feeling like I have all this stuff accumulated in my hair.

When I'm in a bind and have NO time, I just wash my bangs and blow-dry them. I look a thousand times more presentable than if I was stringy/dirty all over, and it's enough to get by at work without feeling gross.


----------



## AliVix1 (May 30, 2009)

this is a great idea thanks!!


----------



## onezumi (Jun 2, 2009)

I feel embarrassed...I am not sure where the right forum is to post this...I just put some Bumble and Bumble Hair Powder on ebay for .99. (I just got into a car accident and am trying to raise money) Where should I post it?  The auction is here for anyone curious. 

It seems the ebay thread is for just MAC and the sale thread is for stores? *confused.*

BTW: I liked the hair powder - but it made my hair too tangly because I don't get very oily. Also I am allergic to BB products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise it's good stuff.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 5, 2009)

I <3 Dry Shampoo. Great thread! I can't wait to try Rockaholic! I currently have Psst! I hate it but its better than no dry shampoo.


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes!! I discovered Oscar Blandi a few weeks ago and it is amazing. I hate having to wash and restyle my hair everyday! Not only is it a pain, it isn't good for my already dry hair either! Dry shampoo is the answer.


----------



## shellyky (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks guys i really want to try out some dry shampoo and this gives me a starting point...


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 25, 2009)

I do. Bumble & bumble black hair powder is awesome. It keeps my roots from getting oily and icky between shampoos.


----------



## miss_dre (Jun 26, 2009)

I use the Frederic Fekkai dry shampoo i picked it up at Sephora for about $26 CDN. I love it! I dont use it too often, but it has saved my hair on mornings when I've slept in and didnt have time to wash my hair in the shower because it takes forever to dry. I usually keep a bottle in my purse


----------



## bettuna (Jul 23, 2009)

Definitely the Klorane dry shampoo. Works great and doesnt leave any residue on my black hair. xD no noticable smell either which is good so it doesnt clash with the scent of your shampoo or any other products you might have in your hair!


----------



## arielle123 (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Bumble and Bumble is by far my fave brand out there, and I've tried a LOT (Ojon, Naturia, Pssst, Oscar Blandi, Klorane...) I used white when I had dark blonde hair (the blondish shade was a bit too dark and whenever you touch your hair or scalp you get colored residue on your fingers/under your nails YUCK). I still use the white even though I have dark black/brown hair, you just have to brush it through a bit. Don't bother with the 1 oz can, you'll run out after a couple uses, but the 4 oz. one lasted me long enough. It's just so damn $$$!_

 

I just tried the blondish one from bumble and bumble and the same thing happened to me. It's a really dark brown color, what's up with that? It got all over my hands too when I touched my hair. It made my hair darker. I thought it'd be the right color for me because I don't have platinum blond hair, it's a bit darker.

I think I might have to try another brand.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 23, 2009)

I also use Klorane and I love it. I have thick curly hair, using the dry shampoo means I can get a couple of extra days out of straightenning my hair, I only have to touch it up instead of staightenning the whole lot again.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arielle123* 

 
_I just tried the blondish one from bumble and bumble and the same thing happened to me. It's a really dark brown color, what's up with that? It got all over my hands too when I touched my hair. It made my hair darker. I thought it'd be the right color for me because I don't have platinum blond hair, it's a bit darker.

I think I might have to try another brand._

 
Nooo see if you can exchange it for the white! I would use the white powder even when I had dark hair, I couldn't stand that colored residue. B&B is just SUCH a good product, I'd hate to see you give it up


----------



## laceface (Jul 24, 2009)

I am a fan of Batiste "Blush" from Sally's Beauty. There is an original, but I like to get the the Blush one because the scent is AMAZING! I want to put it all over my body as perfume! It comes in the form of a spray in a can. Make sure you shake it really well before you spray. I highly recommend trying it. I just bought mine a couple weeks ago & it was on sale for $5


----------



## kittykit (Sep 25, 2009)

I recently bought Tigi Rockaholic Dirty Secret Dry Shampoo, used it once and I stored it in the cabinet. I took it out yesterday and the can was empty! I've read that this happened to other people... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if you've experienced the same thing too...


----------



## user79 (Sep 28, 2009)

I tried the dry shampoo but it doesn't make my hair feel CLEAN really. It soaks up the oils a bit but my hair still feels slightly gross and dirty, and I can feel the product weighing it down. It also really dulls it and takes away all the shine. So, it's good in a pinch but it doesn't replace washing my hair at all, I just love the clean feeling after a wash. It also smells odd. I dunno, how people raved about these products, I had high hopes but I was a bit let down. So I still wash my hair a lot - either every day or ever 2nd day. I just hate oily roots, it causes my scalp to get itchy.

Oh and I use the Klorane one too. It costs about $13 here so it's kinda pricey...


----------



## friedargh (Sep 28, 2009)

I use Batiste (in tropical which has an awesome coconut scent so my boyfriend knows whenever I've used it hehe) which costs around $8AUD although it also comes in a travel size for about $5. Works excellently even for my black asian hair but make sure you brush it out. I love how dry shampoos also seem to volumise the hair!

I have also used Klorane which has a nice clean smell, but it is more expensive which is why I go for batiste. The only annoying thing about dry shampoos is how they run out so fast! I swear by these


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 28, 2009)

Translucent powder works great as a dry shampoo. Just use a large fluffy brush. Or if it's loose powder you can rub it in. After a few minutes brush through your hair. Also oil blotting sheets work really good too, just rub one through ur roots, this works way better then those spray can dry shampoos.


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 29, 2009)

I used PSST! and liked it for the most part, although it was a pain to brush out.

I'd like to try the John Freida ones, maybe because they have different color powders it will work better.


----------



## narcissy (Oct 7, 2009)

I really like the batiste tropical one, so good and you the price can't be beat!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Oct 9, 2009)

I use Shampowder! Girls you need to try it  I use the shade for light hair, because I'm blonde, but there are more two shades! It has a brush which helps me out A LOT with the application, and it's not that much expensive lie the bumble & bumble which is super expensive!


----------



## bethanie (Oct 21, 2009)

I use one called Batise (something on the lines of that), but it tends to make my head itch alot so I dont really use it anymore.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Apr 17, 2010)

*Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

Hi Ladies!

I'm in desperate need of a dry shampoo! It can't be aerosol base because I have to buy it online. In my country there aren't any of them, so I have to order it! 
If you have any recommendations I'll be really appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## marusia (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

I love Sebastian Dry Clean Only. It's a spritz. I've used it on dirty hair and just rubbed a towel on it or just brushed it through, and the oils went away. It also smells really good. My favorite use for it is when I'm trying to go an extra day without flat ironing, since it can be so damaging.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

Oscar Blandi dry shampoo is freakin amazing! it will change your life! no aerosol and a little goes a long way so it seems like it lasts forrrreverrrr!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

Try baby powder, u just sprinkle a lil on, let it soak up any oil, and brush through ur hair! It's basically the same ingredients as any dry shampoo.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

I agree with baby powder. Just make sure you don't inhale it.

I've tried spray dry shampoos but they don't work for me, and they smell very strongly of chemicals.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

I've tried a few dry shampoos and to be honest, I like using a cheap drugstore translucent face powder wayyy better. I haven't tried baby powder like the other lovely ladies suggested but I'm sure it'll work the same. I use a cheap powder brush to grab the powder and kinda buff it into my roots ad scalp. Translucent powder doesn't feel as heavy as dry shampoo (the aerosol kind at least)

I recommend you give the translucent powder/baby powder a try first and if it doesn't work out, then go out to buy a dry shampoo


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

the oscar blandi powder all the way.
you only need a touch and it works so nicely. I dont like the areosol cause youll use it up faster, plus they are awful for the enviornment


----------



## ruthless (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

I really love the Ojon but it does have a strong scent. Tres semme (cheapo drugstore brand) came out with a water free shampoo I haven't tried it yet it's still in my car but will let you know


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

Another vote for oscar blandi, it smells like lemons too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Baby powder is OK it works well but the results don't last long and i find myself putting WAY too much on in order to remove the oiliness from my hair.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

^ agree


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

This may help:

YouTube - How to: Freshen Up Oily Hair


----------



## user79 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

I used a dry shampoo for a while by Klorane and hated the smell. I've switched to Baby powder and am happy with the results. The smell is less offensive, it's cheaper, and I just work it into my roots before bed and in the morning give it a good brush through. It absorbs all the oil!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

^ i use baby powder too! mainly because it was very costly keep buying the cans of dry shampoo. whereas baby powder is extremely cheap, lasts longer and does exactly the same thing! sometimes i have to be careful though because when i have darker roots i have to use a little less. but when my hair is freshly highlighted i don't have to worry.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

i use a spray one from salon grafix i don't really like it, though. i'm gonna try baby powder.


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

Ok, so I just posted that I use baby powder in another thread.  But anyhow, I've been using baby powder on my jet black hair for YEARS!  It works like nothing else!  I use an old powder brush to apply it and when I have no time, I do exactly what fafinettex3 does and put it in my palms and just rub it though my hair.  Sometimes I've noticed that my scalp gets a tad dry, but that goes away after I wash my hair.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Dry Shampoo Recommendations*

This thread might help as well:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f176/a...hampoo-136129/


----------



## Susanne (Aug 3, 2010)

YouTube - Refresh Your Hair in 2 Minutes - No Washing Required!


----------



## dietcokeg (Aug 5, 2010)

IT'S OFFICAL! DRY SHAMPOO IS A LIFESAVER! I discovered it a good few years ago and I am a serious convert. I used to have to wash my hair every single day unless I wanted to look like a bum. I have curly hair so if I wash it too often its so dry & tangled I can't get a brush through it, if I don't wash it I have flat roots and then big ends lol I use either TIGI Rockaholic Dirty Secret (this is a white 1 but it rubs in really easily so no grey roots). I recently tried Batiste Coloured Dry Shampoo in black which I love too because the regular white Batiste makes my hair soooooo grey. Batiste is under €4, the Rockaholic 1 is quite pricey in comparison but soooo worth it. I'm not sure of the exact price but its above €10


----------



## sinergy (Aug 6, 2010)

Kenra now makes a good one, smells great and so does Sexy Hair, works pretty good for that mattifying texture look on non washed hair.


----------



## Orchid_01 (Aug 6, 2010)

Im using TRESemme Fresh Start dry shampoo and so far it works pretty good for such a cheap product and it smells good.  Plus I always have good hair days when I dont wash!


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Aug 9, 2010)

Where has this stuff been all my life??? I just started working at a salon where we get to test out and play with all kinds of products (most of them being shine serums). I had been wearing my hair up for the longest time, out of sheer laziness, and once I finally went to straighten it, my hair was a huge grease slick!! I tried TIGI's Rockaholic Dry Shampoo and ta-da!! All the yucky was gone. I do have to be careful with it because that stark white powder against my super dark hair makes me look like I have white roots LOL


----------



## Dani California (Aug 17, 2010)

I have pretty dark hair, and I've been using the Batiste brunette dry shampoo. I'm terrible for washing my hair and straightening every day, surely this is not good for it, not good for my colour as well. 

So I'm trying a bit of dry shampoo here and there and loving it. Also notice it gives my fine hair a bit of volume which is nice. Haven't tried any others yet tho.


----------



## BrunetteBunnyXO (Aug 19, 2010)

I love Cake Beauty's dry shampoo powder. There's one for blondes and a darker powder for brown/black hair. It smells sooo good like frosting and cupcakes. It isn't for super oily hair, it's more for refreshing/light next day oil but I love it! I wash my hair every other day so it's perfect for me.


----------



## jasikazenith (Aug 25, 2010)

Dry shampoo,this a really a nice but if your hair  a dry then you use a product that contain a oil and moisture this a best for a  dry hair and you do a massage with oil this a better for a hair.


hair care


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_I use baby powder. I just pat some on, let it soak any oil up while I do my makeup and then I brush it out. It will turn ur hair white though, I just use a lil bit when I really really need to and I'm okay. I need to invest in a good one to have around._

 
I was actually wondering about that! I use baby powder too (in small amounts so as not to be grey haha) but it works great for me.  how does dry shampoo compare to baby powder? Is it better?


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 19, 2010)

I've used Frekkai instant shampoo before, but I find that baby powder works much better.  It sops up the grease without making your hair look wet, if that makes sense.  The frekkai spray shampoo was okay, but with how much you had to spray on your hair to get the grease out, I might have just as well washed my hair.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Another video about dry shampoo in your hair care routine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDrM2_LaPEQ


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I LOVE dry shampoo.  I only wash my hair twice a week, so it's a must for me.  I've tried a LOT of them, and surprisingly, I have to say my fave is the VS So Sexy Clean & Go Dry Shampoo.  It smells amazing, and works better than the rest, in my opinion - and doesn't leave a freaky grey/white mess!


----------



## gillykins (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd never even considered using dry shampoo but certainly will now - your reviews are brilliant. Thanks guys. Now thinking about all those times back at secondary school / after sport that I really could've done with some dry shampoo. Oh well, you live and learn, right_? _

  	I too struggle not to wash my hair every day so this will be a god send. The ends of my hair are getting so brittle, yet the roots get greasy far quicker.

  	Got a Superdrug in town so will try that £2 one several of you have mentioned ..

  	Thanks


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

i now use my dry shampoo once a week. my ahir is pretty dry right now and i don't want to make it worse by constant washing. so now on the 4th day i use dry shampoo. sounds gross leaving it 4 days but my hair is getting in better condition because of it.

  	although i do get worried that the dry shampoo can leave some residue in my hair... thoughts?


----------

